# What are the easiest edition rules to learn?



## Babylove123 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know there were like already 7 editions of this, but apparently we are on the 8th now and I am gonna start playing very shortly, but I don't know which rules to go by right now, because I am not really familiar with any of the older rules ( well a tad bit but not too much ) so I don't think I should jump right into the 8th ed ones? any suggestions?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're not familiar with any of the other editions then that's actually the ideal situation to be in to join 8th, you won't get confused with similar rules from past editions that have been altered or removed.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty much what Baron said. It will be far easier to just look at 8th edition through fresh eyes as opposed to trying to add on to knowledge you already had.


----------



## Babylove123 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am still kinda confused...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

You wont be stuck since all the rules are re-explained in the new edition.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Baby

Each edition of the rules has built on top of the other over time. However any of the older rules are now considered out of date and no longer apply to the game.

ie; Fantasy 3rd edition stopped being relevant when 4th edition was released. There is not differing in the game complexity between them, its a bit like updating your home address... the old one becomes useless when you move.

Cheers,

lexi.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Buy the rulebook and give it one close reading. Every rule is explained in a very clear, no-chance-to-misunderstand manner, and at least twice if not dozens of times all over. I went through it once and everything became clear, except for the smaller tidbits but that should stick in with practice. So don't think, just read and learn.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever rules are current at the time are the easiest to learn as most if not all your opponents will be using them, 
As already said starting from scratch with the new edition is probably easier than relearning the whole rules again as there is always an obvious few rules that were the backbone of your army that changes even if only slightly to cause confusion.


----------

